# One-chord songs?



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Are there lots of one-chord songs out there? I came across Tomorrow Never Knows by The Beatles. Haven't *learned* it yet, I'll try it tonight but I would imagine that you make it interesting by the way you strum it.

Any other ones?


Edit: Tomorrow Never Knows is not your typical strumming song, it's overly *produced* with loops and all. Wikipedia says that it's the only Beatles one-chord song. It's hard to tell just listening to it and like I said, I'll play around with it tonight. It sounds though that they may go to another chord when the singning goes to "it is not dying" and "it is shining" etc.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

When I saw the thread title, that was the first song I thought of! Yeah, I hear that as the root occasionally overlapping with the 7th on those lines you mentioned. Lot's of backwards stuff on that track. "Whole Lotta Love" by Zeppelin is another one that is predominantly the root and a quick 7th. There's tons of one chord blues tunes.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pure Morning*

How about "Pure Morning" by Placebo? It was the first track on the album "Without You I'm Nothing" released in 1998. Sounds like one chord throughout to me ...


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Just chillin' and rewatching The Last Waltz.

WHO DO YOU LOVE??!!

I guess I never paid attention to it before. Good rocking tune, ride that E and have fun!

I love watching that dvd. Robbie Robertson is not only a great player but he's got an amazing stage presence.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just about anything by John Lee Hooker. Her was the master of one chord playing.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

"A Girl Like You" by Edwyn Collins
one hit, one chord wonder
Andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i challenged myself to write a song with one chord a few years ago although, in reality, it consists of two suspensions of D.

i just introduced my band to a version of johnny b goode with only one chord (A) and a cajun feel.

-dh


----------



## stratmaniak (May 10, 2006)

Keith Urban has one...and it is actually called "One Chord Song." G chord throughout... seen him play it live; he switches from an open G to a Barred G. How cool is that? :tongue:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How about Chain of Fools.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> "A Girl Like You" by Edwyn Collins
> one hit, one chord wonder
> Andy


That song is great. Great fuzz tone sound too.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*1 Chord Songs*



Robert1950 said:


> Just about anything by John Lee Hooker. Her was the master of one chord playing.


 SINCE WHEN IS "JOHN LEE HOOKER "1 CHORD?


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*One Chord Songs*

If you really sit down and anylize these "1 chord" songs, you will find a lot more than 1 chord, especialy ,in the rhythem patterns.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> How about "Pure Morning" by Placebo? It was the first track on the album "Without You I'm Nothing" released in 1998. Sounds like one chord throughout to me ...


Sounds like an appropriate name for a one-chord song....LOL


----------

